# sores on pigeons



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello everyone! i have a problem this morning i woke up and checked my birds and i noticed sores on my pigeons beaks and wattles!!! does anyone knows what this is and what causes it and how it can be cure? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are they bleeding, lumps, yellow? Any other info you could give us would be great (pics are even better!). It could be pox, or just the result of fighting.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That sounds like pigeon pox. 


A viral disease which attacks the skin and / or mucous membrane 
Generally carried between birds through saliva. The virus can gain entry through minute breaks in the skin or mouth lining (often caused by being pecked), possibly through shared feed and water, or transmitted by mosquitoes through bites 
Pigeon pox cannot infect humans 
Woodpigeons appear to be especially badly afflicted if they contract the virus 

*Symptoms:*

Birds may show scabby or crusty lesions (the 'pocks') on unfeathered parts such as the beak, around eyes, on feet 
In the beak or throat cavity there may be cheesy-looking, foul smelling 'growths' (known as the mucousal form). These can be confused with canker growths for the inexperienced, particularly if no outer skin lesions are seen, so a veterinary diagnosis should be obtained 
.Birds may appear otherwise well, unless lesions in the mouth interfere with feeding or breathing


*Treatment: *

There is no anti-viral treatment as such, but a vet may prescribe an antibiotic to combat any secondary infections 
Vitamin A can help to promote healing of skin lesions 
Do not attempt to remove lesions inside the mouth - thiey are actually outgrowths of the skin - as this is likely to cause severe bleeding 

*Prevention: *
Pigeons may be vaccinated against pox - this may be done in combination with vaccination against PMV. Pox vaccination is possible from as early as six weeks old 
Treat any cuts and abrasions seen on a bird 
Strict hygeine 
In climates where mosquitoes are a problem, ensure they can be excluded from pigeon living quarters


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Are they bleeding, lumps, yellow? Any other info you could give us would be great (pics are even better!). It could be pox, or just the result of fighting.


hello, the sores are red but i didnt see any bleeding, they aren't yellow and i didnt see any lumps. i have around 25 racing pigeons and i only noticed this sores an 4 pigeons 2 have them on the upper part of the beak and the other 2 have them on the wattles any adviced would be much aprecciated.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree with Feefo, it sounds as pox. It is transmitted through direct contact, so please quarantine sick birds.
Affected birds may not be able to feed/drink, be prepared to provide supportive care during the course of disease.

p.s. it may be good idea to sanitize loft.


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

man that sucks..... i sure hope they will be okay.


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

plamenh said:


> I agree with Feefo, it sounds as pox. It is transmitted through direct contact, so please quarantine sick birds.
> Affected birds may not be able to feed/drink, be prepared to provide supportive care during the course of disease.
> 
> p.s. it may be good idea to sanitize loft.


hi, is there any cure for this? can pox kill my birds? im just freaking out and very concern about my birds, i would hate to see anything bad happen to my birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

palomo said:


> hi, is there any cure for this? can pox kill my birds? im just freaking out and very concern about my birds, i would hate to see anything bad happen to my birds.


Good supportive care, is all you can do now, IF it is pox, they won't get it again. But you need to give your new youngsters the pox innoculation in the future. 

You can also use mosquito netting over any openings to keep the number down.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A picture would be very helpful. It could be pox as everyone has said. It could also be mites and they have scratched their faces because of the itching.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If these birds are not young birds Then i do not think it is pox. pox hits young birds more often then adult. As in adulthood Seems the birds are more imune to it. NOW pox starts more from moiscetoe bites NOW fighting red spots do show up Yes may isoloate the birds for a just in case. But still think it is not pox


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

re lee said:


> If these birds are not young birds Then i do not think it is pox. pox hits young birds more often then adult. As in adulthood Seems the birds are more imune to it. NOW pox starts more from moiscetoe bites NOW fighting red spots do show up Yes may isoloate the birds for a just in case. But still think it is not pox[/Q
> 
> one bird is 10 years old and the other ones are at least 2-3 years of age.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

re lee said:


> If these birds are not young birds Then i do not think it is pox. pox hits young birds more often then adult. As in adulthood Seems the birds are more imune to it. NOW pox starts more from moiscetoe bites NOW fighting red spots do show up Yes may isoloate the birds for a just in case. But still think it is not pox



What is moiscetoe?
Fighting red spots?
I am confused by what this is.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Isolate him anyway to be on the safe side. If it is pox it will be a short time before there is no doubt.

The last pigeon with pox that I had was about to go to another member when I saw the *tiniest red lump *on his beak, that soon grew to an undeniable pox pustule. 

I gather that they have not been innoculated against pox?


----------

